
Greylock Partners Invests In Stealth Search Engine Cuill - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/10/greylock-partners-invests-in-stealth-search-engine-cuill/
======
florianb
Pretty easy to guess why, none of the things reported about cuill points to
better search results but all the things point to faster indexing and crawling
of sites, so greylock and all the other VC are speculating on a big buyout
from Google, Yahoo or Microsoft.

